# Création partition impossible



## Lecreateurlol (28 Novembre 2022)

Salut à tous
J’ai un MacBook Air avec un SSD 128gB
Et j’aimerai crée une partition pour Windows 10
Quand je passe par boot camp il me dit : à la fin de création. : impossible le veilleur utiliser SOS
Je suis donc passer par l’utilitaire de disque , pareil
J’ai fais SOS : aucun pro même votre disque  fonctionne bien …
Je bloque
A l’aide



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## ericse (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Avec 128 Go tu n'arriveras pas à avoir à la fois un macOS et un Windows 10 utilisables.
Quel est ton but exactement ? Pourquoi Windows 10 ? Quel modèle de Macbook Air ?


----------



## Lecreateurlol (29 Novembre 2022)

MacBook Air 2011 , c’est juste pour quand j’ai un logiciel non compatible sous mac .. 
je l’avait fait sous un MacBook Air 2015 
Qui a pareil 128gb sans soucis 
La j’ai une erreur mais je vois pas pourquoi :/


----------



## ericse (29 Novembre 2022)

Tu as lancé le SOS sur tous les niveaux du disque ou un seul ?
Parfois il faut activer "Afficher tous les appareils" pour voir tous les niveaux, ça dépend de la version de macOS.


----------



## Lecreateurlol (29 Novembre 2022)

J’ai fais tous les niveaux :/ 
J’ai même démarrer en mode récupération pour pas que l’os ne fasse buger la création de partition. Et aussi le sos en mode Recup 
Aucun problème 
J’ai vu que vault sécurité peu Faire ce bug mais il n’est pas activé


----------



## sinbad21 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Quelle taille la partition que tu veux créer ?

Dans Terminal, peux-tu passer ces 2 commandes et publier les résultats ? Dans un bloc de code ce serait mieux pour la lisibilité. Elles vont entre autres permettre de voir quelle est la place disponible pour la création d'une nouvelle partition. 


```
diskutil list internal
```


```
df -H
```


----------



## Lecreateurlol (29 Novembre 2022)

Je fais ça ce soir merci beaucoup

```
Last login: Tue Nov 29 20:01:10 on console
remi@MacBook-Air-de-Remi ~ % diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨MacBook Air - Données⁩   18.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 314.2 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                2.2 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨MacBook Air⁩             15.6 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.bless.ECBA...⁩ 15.6 GB    disk1s5s1

remi@MacBook-Air-de-Remi ~ % df -H
Filesystem       Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5s1   121G    16G    84G    16%  501902 817633880    0%   /
devfs            196k   196k     0B   100%     668         0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4     121G   1.1G    84G     2%       2 817633880    0%   /System/Volumes/VM
/dev/disk1s2     121G   314M    84G     1%     912 817633880    0%   /System/Volumes/Preboot
/dev/disk1s6     121G   422k    84G     1%      19 817633880    0%   /System/Volumes/Update
/dev/disk1s1     121G    18G    84G    18%  150540 817633880    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
map auto_home      0B     0B     0B   100%       0         0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
/dev/disk2s1     134G   8.1G   126G     7%   61448    962512    6%   /Volumes/WinInstall
remi@MacBook-Air-de-Remi ~ %
```


----------



## sinbad21 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ton conteneur APFS prend toute la place, il faut donc réduire sa taille pour pouvoir créer un nouvelle partition en dehors de ce conteneur. Donc redémarre une nouvelle fois en mode récupération, lance Utilitaire de disque > partitionner, là il va t'afficher la valeur actuelle du conteneur, elle est modifiable, tu la réduis, pas trop quand même parce qu'après tu ne pourrais plus travailler sur macOS. 

À la suite de cette réduction tu vas avoir un espace libre que tu pourras formater pour Windows.

C'est vrai que 128 Go ce n'est pas beaucoup, et Windows 10 réclame pas mal de place, donc ça va être limite.


----------



## Lecreateurlol (29 Novembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ton conteneur APFS prend toute la place, il faut donc réduire sa taille pour pouvoir créer un nouvelle partition en dehors de ce conteneur. Donc redémarre une nouvelle fois en mode récupération, lance Utilitaire de disque > partitionner, là il va t'afficher la valeur actuelle du conteneur, elle est modifiable, tu la réduis, pas trop quand même parce qu'après tu ne pourrais plus travailler sur macOS.
> 
> À la suite de cette réduction tu vas avoir un espace libre que tu pourras formater pour Windows.
> 
> C'est vrai que 128 Go ce n'est pas beaucoup, et Windows 10 réclame pas mal de place, donc ça va être limite.


Je pense avoir déjà fais cela mais je vais ressayé demain 
Je vous tiens au courant 
Merci encore


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> À la suite de cette réduction tu vas avoir un espace libre que tu pourras formater pour Windows.


Négatif, s'il veut installer une version de Windows, il faut passer impérativement par Assistant Boot Camp qui se chargera de préparer une partition temporaire en MS-DOS (FAT32) avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows.


Lecreateurlol a dit:


> Et j’aimerai crée une partition pour Windows 10


Tu oublies ta manipulation, ne joue pas à l'apprenti sorcier, contente-toi d'utiliser correctement Assistant Boot Camp...

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/welcome/mac
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp173b3bf2/6.1/mac/13.0
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp09f5f773/6.1/mac/13.0
...il y a des variantes en fonction du modèle du Mac et de la version de macOS en cours.


----------



## sinbad21 (30 Novembre 2022)

Lecreateurlol a dit:


> Je pense avoir déjà fais cela mais je vais ressayé demain
> Je vous tiens au courant
> Merci encore


Il est possible aussi que tu aies des instantanés Time Machine qui te bouffent toute la place, et qui n'apparaissent pas dans l'espace de stockage utilisé. Pour le savoir tu peux passer la commande :
	
	



```
tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates ~ > ~Desktop/toto.txt
```
Cela va te créer le fichier toto.txt sur le bureau. S'il y a quelque chose dans ce fichier, passe la commande suivante pour tous les supprimer :
	
	



```
tmutil deletelocalsnapshots ~ < ~Desktop/toto.txt
```
.
Tu pourras ensuite redémarrer en mode récupération et retenter la manip pour faire de la place pour ta nouvelle partition.


----------

